# app dictaphone à lecture accélérée?



## lavachevolante (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je cherche une app iphone pour enregistrer des cours et les réécouter facilement et surtout PLUS RAPIDEMENT que le cours lui-même, du genre X1.5 ou X2. 
Avez-vous une idée?
J'ai plusieurs app d'enregistrement que je trouvent très bien mais jamais avec cette idée de lecture accélérée.

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Octobre 2011)

AudioMemos, mais il faut acheter une extension "in-app".


----------

